# No fish (for now) planted tank



## chromeburn (Mar 26, 2006)

So, I'm starting out with a Nano 12gal cube standard as, if I understand correctly the plant I'm getting won't require a whole lot of additional lighting. 

I want to get the Java Fern established, the tank chem levels established, and everything as ready as possible before I get the fish.

Enough rambling, anyone have suggestions for plant foods and nutrients to use while the rhizomes are rooting and before the fish moves in?

Also, as I understand it, Bio Spira will "create" the right microorganisms in the tank but, until the fishy shows up, will I need some sort of supplements to keep the plant and the micros happy?

I'm also open to any other suggestions for tank setup. One of the nice things is that I don't have a lot of free time. So the setup will take a few weeks regardless.


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

You might want to put a few shrimp in there to keep the tank cycled.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

If you plant heavily from day one a planted tank does not need to be cycled as a non-planted tank does. So the use of Bio-Spira is a waste of money.

For ferts a Seachem line will do for your size of tank. You will need flourish, micros and excel (if not injecting C02). You may later need to add iron, nitrates and phosphates; depends on the type plants you will have.


----------



## chromeburn (Mar 26, 2006)

Excellent. Thanks all for the info!


----------



## Jubs (Mar 24, 2006)

Not only is it a waste of money if its heavily planted but its a waste of money if you don't have fish in the tank as you are suppose to setup the with the fish load you want to have in the tank if it were an established tank otherwise its pointless and a waste of time and money as it all dies off if you don't have the waste from the fish to give it something to eat. 

The stuff is great if you use as directed I have setup 9 tanks with it and not had any problems with losing fish.


----------

